# Little Black water River



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Has any body had any luck catfishing little black water river over by perdido river?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Does it get any bigger than where it crosses HWY90??


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> Does it get any bigger than where it crosses HWY90??


Its a pure damn river down there with 35-40 foot holes thats why I ask. I launched at Lillian hwy and 98 yesterday to go check it out. I went all the way back in there and I tell you what with out a chart-plotter you could get turned around in the mouth of Perdido and little black water.

I was not fishing I was just scouting areas. I idled threw a few of the deep holes with my side sonar and marked some very impressive fish. I'm thinking blues or channels cats.

I also noticed old bush hooks hanging, so somebody is after some cats back in there.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Will have to check that out sometime.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

yall need to post some how tos on here for dumb ass hillbillies like me that cant seem to figure it out.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

jakec said:


> yall need to post some how tos on here for dumb ass hillbillies like me that cant seem to figure it out.


PM sent


----------



## jayhoward (Sep 9, 2011)

wheres little blackwater at? fished perdido for a long time and never heard of it.


----------

